# Getting a job



## andeekaii (2 Jun 2010)

How easy is it for someone like us (fishkeeper with quite a lot of knowledge), to get a job in a fish/aquarium shop?

Do they just hire anyone or will they take a liking to people with knowledge?

I'm just about to finish college and i really want to get a job in a fish shop. I asked my local one and they said they dont have any jobs going but i've just sent an email to another local one, saying i'd be willing to volunteer to prove i'd be good for the job. I just hope they have a vacancy. Most shops seem to feel that someone of my age (18) cant possible no more than someone who's 40. Or maybe they just dont like the attitude of some 18 year olds who THINK they know more and aren't willing to learn.

What are you experiences guys, and girls?

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2010)

I think volunteering is a very good idea to prove that you're enthusiastic and willing to learn for the right reasons.  If you impress them enough they may offer you a job.  If they don't then you've got some experience to take with you for other applications.



			
				andeekaii said:
			
		

> Most shops seem to feel that someone of my age (18) cant possible no more than someone who's 40. Or maybe they just dont like the attitude of some 18 year olds who THINK they know more and aren't willing to learn.


This depends entirely on personalities.  Some are more willing to listen than others.  If you communicate your ideas in a mature and articulate manner then most will listen to you, hopefully without prejudice because you are relatively young.  

Truth is most 40 year-olds who have been in the hobby will be a lot more experienced with general fishkeeping than most 18 year-olds.  

However, most won't know about the latest plant growing techniques and aquascaping trends, so this is an opportunity where you can impress (or not, depending on your style of communication and their listening skills...)

Try not to think about it as who knows more than who, but how you can all learn from one another for the greater good.

There's good and bad staff the world over.  If you become a good member of staff, then you will do well, in whatever shop you work in, and whoever you work for.  One day you may even have your own shop.  Aim high, but balance this with being realistic.


----------



## andeekaii (2 Jun 2010)

That's true.

The main problem with older people is, they won't listen to new things. "This way worked for as long as ive used it so i dont need to change"

The problem with younger people is "I heard this somewhere so it must be right and i must be right"

But I'm very willing to listen. I've tried helping my parents understand their tank but they just wont listen. "20 years ago when i kept guppies i just put them in a tank of water (not de-chorinated or cycled) and they just survived"

I gave up in the end 

Edit: What you said about owning your own shop. I have been day dreaming about that for ages now, it would be brilliant, but not realistic - at least not yet.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2010)

andeekaii said:
			
		

> I've tried helping my parents understand their tank but they just wont listen. "20 years ago when i kept guppies i just put them in a tank of water (not de-chorinated or cycled) and they just survived"


Your parents have an interesting point actually.

20 years ago guppies were much hardier than they are now.  Overbreeding has led to most commonly available guppies being relatively fragile.  Same goes for goldfish and many other species.

If you explain this to them then maybe they'll understand why adding 'modern' fish to an aquarium with mature filtration (or a planted tank capable of dealing with the nitrogen compounds) is necessary.  Most fish just can't handle, nor should they, toxic levels of ammonia and nitrite.


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

I did mention the fact that many strains of fish have become very weak over that time due to overbreeding. 
But they still know best   

They've just bought angels for a 160 litre tank, but I haven't even bothered telling them that they need, what is it, 22-24 inches height at least? There tank is only 16" high.

But anyway, does anyone else have any experience getting a job in a fish shop - anybody young?

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Jun 2010)

Hi Andy 

I'm only 23 so I hope that counts. When it came to my LFS all their employees were 20 something males. When they left and they advertised for staff I asked about applying. The boss man got me to prove I could tie up a fish bag satisfactorily and then got me in for a day trial. It wasn't made clear at the time this was unpaid. Anyhow they didn't call me back for a few months, then I ended up working there for one Xmas period. To be honest I thought most people who worked in fish shops were young as they can live off the wages supplied which is little over minimum wage.

Hth, Lisa


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> 
> I'm only 23 so I hope that counts. When it came to my LFS all their employees were 20 something males. When they left and they advertised for staff I asked about applying. The boss man got me to prove I could tie up a fish bag satisfactorily and then got me in for a day trial. It wasn't made clear at the time this was unpaid. Anyhow they didn't call me back for a few months, then I ended up working there for one Xmas period. To be honest I thought most people who worked in fish shops were young as they can live off the wages supplied which is little over minimum wage.
> 
> Hth, Lisa



I think we can count 23 as young still can't we?  :silent: 

So what you're saying is, you "volunteered", they never got back to you, and you didn't get the job? Haha.

You say you thought most people who worked in fish shops were young as they can live of the wages - do you still think this? But anyway, I am young, and can live off the wages


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jun 2010)

> How easy is it for someone like us (fishkeeper with quite a lot of knowledge), to get a job in a fish/aquarium shop?



A shop means business, they hire you if you prove them that you are valuable to them, that means they'll get a good ROI (return of investment) from you. There are a couple of ideas for you to be successful:

1. Try not to think that you are better, prove them, until then you have to start from the ground up, volunteer.
2. Direct contact is better then sending an e-mail, visit all the shops in your area, try to build first a relationship and after that ask them for a job.
3. Respect them and they'll respect you.
4. Perseverance is the key, don't get disappointed if someone refuses your application, maybe they'll do it another day, just visit them from time-to-time and do conversation.
5. *Don't tell someone that he's wrong*, make them to realize that  by showing them what you do, if they'll like it and they'll ask you for advice or help.

Good luck finding a job   and hello everybody 'cause this is my first time posting here.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2010)

clonitza said:
			
		

> > How easy is it for someone like us (fishkeeper with quite a lot of knowledge), to get a job in a fish/aquarium shop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great advice, clonitza and welcome to UKAPS!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Jun 2010)

Hi Andy

I'm 50, I've never worked in a fish shop, and I don't know much about fish, but...

I'd suggest you think carefully about your skills OTHER than the fishkeeping ones.  Any retailer worth his salt will want someone who can sell (but sell responsibly), build relationships with customers, turn up on time, keep their hands out of the till - someone they can rely on and get on with.  I'd suggest good shop staff can work effectively in many different sorts of shops - they primarily have good sales skills, rather than specific technical skills (which anyone can learn).  Your potential employer will need to be confident you can help a total newbie get started without intimidating them with your impressive technical knowledge. 

You might be the best fishkeeper in the world, but if you've got terrible BO, can't make eye contact with customers or don't have a pleasant disposition, you haven't a hope.

Assuming you DO have sufficient fishkeeping skills (and I bet you have, and can quickly reassure a retailer of that), you should think about and emphasise your potential as an excellent retailer first and foremost.

I hope that helps.


----------



## andeekaii (3 Jun 2010)

Hi Paul?

Thanks for your reply it's very helpful.

I'm very punctual, had 100% attendance for pretty much my whole school/college life.
Don't think I have BO either 

I think i do meet the criteria, other than lacking a little in confidence (having never ever worked) But i guess i could work on that by volunteering as others suggested.

I like the idea of making friends with the shop owners (its a small shop), but how do I go about that?  I can't just keep turning up and not buying fish. I dont want to come accross as a mad stalker or something   

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> ... but if you've got terrible BO, can't make eye contact with customers or don't have a pleasant disposition, you haven't a hope.


Sounds like some of the guys I work with!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...just as well they don't work in fish shops!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Jun 2010)

Andy - volunteer.  If a lack of confidence is holding you back, then experiencing how nice most other people are by volunteering will cure you for sure.  EVERYONE lacks confidence - you just have to go for it a bit, without acting like a mad axeman.  Eye contact and smiling really matter - if you can't bear to make eye contact with strangers, try looking at the gap between people's eyebrows - they'll think you're sincere and genuine, while you'll be wondering whether they pluck or not!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jun 2010)

I think you have a favorite place where you buy from time to time, try there and do some conversation, buy small things like food, ask them about their fish, what products are new, ask them about a product they don't have and explain them what "grand" project your are involved in (this should get their attention) tell them that you'd love to work in a shop because you are fascinated by fish-keeping etc. You'll figure it out and don't forget to be yourself and smile .


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

Put a good CV together - include pics of your tank(s) to prove you know your stuff.  Essentially you need to sell yourself (in a dignified way.  Don't turn up in a gimp mask or anything).  As has been said, experienced fishkeepers who want to work in aqaurium shops are ten a penny, but good staff who put customers at ease and can really sell the products and the shop as a brand are like gold dust.  If you have 100% punctuality and attendance at college get statements from there saying as much. 
You want them to say "Andy seems so mature, professional and keen to work here" regardless of your age.  You may have to work slightly harder against social stereotypes due to your age (assuming you don't have an electronic tag or an ASBO or anything.  Probably best not to bother if you have ) but the message remains exactly the same.  And it's worth noting that it's exactly the same message UKAPS sends when the Golden boys (  ) turn up at events - well presented, articulate with a coherent corporate message (i'm assuming this from posted pics etc.  They may well be very lucky idiots    ) and look at the success UKAPS is developing in much the same market.
Anyhoo, good luck!
Matt


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Jun 2010)

Unfortunately the manager/owner wasn't great. They didn't call me for a couple of months then they did and said did I still want a job, I said yes and I worked there as a Saturday girl for a few months. I already had a few years experience working in retail.

Bigmatts comment made me lol


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> try looking at the gap between people's eyebrows



where would you look if they looked like this?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (4 Jun 2010)

Here?


----------



## bigmatt (4 Jun 2010)

I didn't know anyone had a picture of me!
M


----------

